# NJ state exam vs NREMT



## firemort (Dec 22, 2008)

I am scheduled to take the exam next month.  I took the NREMT exam a couple of years ago and kept failing that by a couple of points.  From what I have heard the state exam is easier then the national.  Can anyone confirm that and how many questions are on the state exam?


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Dec 22, 2008)

This is information from a friend who goes to school with me that is an EMT back in NJ:

When he took the exam the first time, it was the NREMT for that 1 year-ish period when they had NREMT.  When he took it again for NJ State exam, he said it was basically the state.  Just know your local protocols and regulations.  For instance, while the NREMT has combi-tube, NJ doesn't have any airways except OPA (at least from what my friend told me).

If you have any specific questions, shoot back here and I'll see if I can get ahold of him.


----------



## NJN (Dec 25, 2008)

For the NJ state, best advise i can give you is:

Know your 6 Meds.
Remember that On line Medical control is part of the protocol even though we don't use it.
Its mostly common sense, which is pretty easy.

And there are 100 questions on the state exam, bring your #2 pencil and eraser.


----------

